# New Sentra SE-R road racing series



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Hey all, a lot of people may not know that NASA has created the "SE-R Cup". This is a road racing series for B13 and B14 chassis Sentras powered with the SR20DE engine. For more information on the series, visit:

http://www.nasaproracing.com/proracing/sr.html

This is the first year for the series. It is running in the Southern California region.

Rob


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

ClassicSE-R said:


> *Hey all, a lot of people may not know that NASA has created the "SE-R Cup". This is a road racing series for B13 and B14 chassis Sentras powered with the SR20DE engine. For more information on the series, visit:
> 
> http://www.nasaproracing.com/proracing/sr.html
> 
> ...


Hey Rob,
My 1996 200SE-R would do well in that series. Too bad I don't live in CA. If I did I would be tempted to keep that car just to run in that series.
Barry


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: New Sentra SE-R road racing series*



Barry said:


> *
> 
> Hey Rob,
> My 1996 200SE-R would do well in that series. Too bad I don't live in CA. If I did I would be tempted to keep that car just to run in that series.
> Barry *


Considering the way you drive, I bet your Showroom Stock SE-R could beat all of the SE-R cup cars  

We are hoping that the hardcore East Coast SE-R racers will take up the series in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: New Sentra SE-R road racing series*



ClassicSE-R said:


> *
> 
> Considering the way you drive, I bet your Showroom Stock SE-R could beat all of the SE-R cup cars
> 
> We are hoping that the hardcore East Coast SE-R racers will take up the series in your neck of the woods. *


Well, that would be great, but I don't know how I would find the time to do that series plus the SCCA stuff too.
BTW, I am hoping to debut the new racecar at the Nelson Ledges National.
Barry


----------

